# Derby



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

DERBY,built by John Brown & Co for Charter Shipping Ltd (one of the P &O group of companies,31791G.t, 2 Pametrada grd turbs by shipbuilders,18000
S.h.p. 16,5 knots.(old pic collect).


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

Her sister ship was the "Kent", both built in 1960 at the same builders.
Had Federal Steam Nav. Co. funnels.
Later, I believe, absorbed into Trident Tankers.

Mac


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

*Kent*

Old magazine shot of her in her Federal SN colours.


----------



## Peter Westcott (Feb 23, 2015)

I sailed on her maiden voyage to Mena al Ahmadi numerous breakdowns and then illnesses affecting engineers


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Peter Westcott said:


> I sailed on her maiden voyage to Mena al Ahmadi numerous breakdowns and then illnesses affecting engineers


Coincidence Peter. I did last trip on her before being sold to Greek owners.


----------



## Peter Westcott (Feb 23, 2015)

Thankyou for replyI hope to get in touch with the remaining crew before it is too late.Was she still having joint blowouts when you sailed on her? I became ill on her and after spending months in the Tropical disease hospital in London lbecame an engineer for Insurance co for 32 years.Better years were spent on the Middlesex for Federal.All the best Peter


----------



## Anchorman (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Peter. I joined her at isle of grain as deckboy/Peggy. Boiler problems and 3 weeks repairs at Grays. Broke down again off West Africa,not sure why, drifted for 10 days. Engineer died and buried at sea. Quite an eventful 6 months. Enventually paid off in Falmouth.


----------

